# Your secret to cleaning gunky lids?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

What do you all usually do to clean gunk off of glass lids. I was going to do a flat bin with some vinegar or something but I wanted to see what you all do before I make a mess of it. 

Also, how do you fix scratches on a tank from the inside? For a tank that is full. I know python had a product for that but I am wary about using anything with the fish.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

vinegar and razor blade


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I use vinegar and a cotton rag. For the ones that resist that, I use vinegar, and one of those nylon scouring pads from the dollar store. Razor blade as a last resort. I hear CLR works great too, but I have never tried it on my tanks. For the funky spots, I jus' throw a vinegar soaked rag overnite, and it makes it easier to remove the next day...or maybe that's jus' in my head 


Al.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have used CLR then vinegar to get rid of CLR then rinse several times with water worked good.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For cleaning the glass lids, what's been said so far is good.

For trying to fix scratches on the glass, how deep are the scratches? If your fingernail can catch on them, it's probably too deep to fix, and you are better off buying a new aquarium.

If the scratches are relatively shallow, then you may have some hope with cerium oxide (and a buffer). You will need to drain the tank to below the point of the scratch and then cover the surface of the water with something (say a garbage bag) to catch any cerium oxide that might fall. 

It will take a long time, and a lot of effort as well...


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I soak them in vinegar if they are smaller and the bigger ones I soak on end at a time. I also use pickling vinegar as it is stronger. It does not take long to have a lime build up with our water here.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys  Yes I have issues with buildup in no time as well. The scratches are fairly shallow, I think I will wait until I gut the tank. Maybe turn the tank or try that fix.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Agree with all the previous comments about vinegar, and long term soaking etc,
I wont use (metal)razorblades ever again since coming across these;plastic razor blades from lee valley tools.

They will remove even the toughest deposits from glass, and while they do wear out quicker, theyre cheap enough that being double-sided theyre a no brainer.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OH! Fantastic! 

Yea the scratches are from me and my kiddo... :/ I had one of those dull metal scrapers but I didn't realize she had made a sharpish spot in part of the scraper. I put two long scratches along the front of my 90.

You can't really see them, but I can.... and It drives me up the wall. lol


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

df001 said:


> Agree with all the previous comments about vinegar, and long term soaking etc,
> I wont use (metal)razorblades ever again since coming across these;plastic razor blades from lee valley tools.
> 
> They will remove even the toughest deposits from glass, and while they do wear out quicker, theyre cheap enough that being double-sided theyre a no brainer.


I also use vinegar and soak overnight for tough stains.

I haven't tried muriatic acid yet but I have a bottle in my garage for the pool. Gotta watch out for the fumes BTW, use outside ONLY in well ventilated area!!!

These plastic razor blades from lee valley tools look amazing. I'll have to P/U some too.

















Thanks for the link David


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

To give you an idea of how effective they are, previous to us moving in, the building had the unit renovated, the guys who sprayed the ceiling didnt protect the windows, they were totally covered in overspray. Our place has about 40' of 5' tall windows, one blade did them all!

Also, i've used a mr clean magic eraser. Havent noticed any abrasive effect.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

df001 said:


> To give you an idea of how effective they are, previous to us moving in, the building had the unit renovated, the guys who sprayed the ceiling didnt protect the windows, they were totally covered in overspray. Our place has about 40' of 5' tall windows, one blade did them all!
> 
> Also, i've used a mr clean magic eraser. Havent noticed any abrasive effect.


Those look awesome. Do you use the general purpose or rigid blades?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think i'm using a yellow one, it was the first one i grabbed. Works great on green spot algae on glass


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I use a 1-2 ratio of vinegar and hot water, razor blade and an old piece of very coarse sponge (filter media I've cut down, have several pieces).

Usually I can get the lid damn near perfect but there has been occasions when this wasn't enough, so I soak them in a garbage can with a heavier dose of vinegar and hot water.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I permanently cleaned my lids by buying rimless tanks


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the ghetto version of those, which is an expired credit card.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, you can get 10% vinegar at a few places, one being Grain Processing in Scarborough, which works faster than regular vinegar, being double the strength of the regular stuff @ 5%. Pickle vinegar is in the middle for strength, at 7% acetic acid.


But I'm a fan of CLR for stubborn buildup and have not had any issues with it once rinsed. I rinse it the same as I do for vinegar, with water, 'til I cannot smell it any longer.

The razor blade is a big help for really built up stuff or simply to make it easier, but I have discovered, especially on one used 2.5 G tank I got, that some of those stains are in fact etching. Not even Muriatic acid will take them off. In fact, nothing short of repolishing with the appropriate compounds will remove etching. 

So if you still have what looks like hard water stains after using vinegar or CLR and razor blades, chances are the stains are in fact etching and thus pretty permanent. As Darkblade said, you can buff out shallow scratches, and etching is really just a collection of very fine scratches that make the glass look dull. But polishing etched glass is tedious, slow, hard work.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*cleaning*

I use Windex with ammonia ( the original) and steel wool. A razor blade as a last resort.
Rinse well and dry.
Cleans the tanks well, recommended if your taking the tanks to an auction to sell. You get a better price if it is clean.LOL
Catherine


----------

